# NZXT gaurdian 921RB or Lexa S or something else.



## sukesh1090 (Feb 24, 2012)

guys actually i wanted to buy source 210 but as it was not available i am thinking of buying any one of the above mentioned case.please tell me which one to buy.i wanted to go for lexa but i am worried about its door if gets detached or if it gets loose as i have to openit every time to power on the pc . if any one is having these case please tell me how cable management is in this case.if anyhting better than these two at 4k is also welcomed.
thanking you.


----------



## ico (Feb 24, 2012)

At 4K? I can't think of anything else.

At 5K? You have the mighty Corsair 400R.  Check out on Flipkart.


----------



## Mr. Officer (Feb 24, 2012)

@ Sukesh, I thought theitdepot is a company of some repute...I almost purchased Corsair 400R from them as it was costing 100/- rs. less then buying from Flipkart, thank God ! common sense prevailed and I placed my order of Corsair 400R from Flipkart @ 5040/- on 21 Feb

Just had an email from them confirming my shipment is on its way !!


As for your case I suggest *921RB* but if you can just up your budget a bit, then get Corsair 400R from theitdepot @ 4380/- plus shipping to your place 300/- approx [only if you admire the modest looks of the case, that is]


----------



## sukesh1090 (Feb 24, 2012)

k thanks ico and Mr. officer.now zeroing on 400r.called itdepot they told they will get it in stock within one day.NZXT case +shipment will come to 4.5k and corsair + shipping also comes to 4.5k.so price remains same.tomorrow will confirm the order.btw any known issues with 400r?


----------



## MyGeekTips (Feb 24, 2012)

sukesh1090 said:


> k thanks ico and Mr. officer.now zeroing on 400r.called itdepot they told they will get it in stock within one day.NZXT case +shipment will come to 4.5k and corsair + shipping also comes to 4.5k.so price remains same.tomorrow will confirm the order.btw any known issues with 400r?



Socceror done a review on 500R may be you should check that. It is the big brother of 400R. The review will help you for known issues.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Feb 24, 2012)

^^
k thanks.will ask socceror itself.


----------



## Mr. Officer (Feb 24, 2012)

^^perhaps the firewire could have been replaced with USB 2.0 or eSATA ports...is something I remember from the back of my mind [from reviews I read on net]


----------



## sukesh1090 (Feb 24, 2012)

guys which is better among CM 690II and carbide 400r?


----------



## Mr. Officer (Feb 24, 2012)

I guess features wise CM 690II...


----------



## ico (Feb 24, 2012)

No.

Stick with Corsair 400R.

Indian CM 690s have rusting issues on the mesh.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Feb 24, 2012)

^what do you mean by "Indian" ?Are not all made in the same place?


----------



## ico (Feb 24, 2012)

avichandana20000 said:


> ^what do you mean by "Indian" ?Are not all made in the same place?


well, I don't know. I know atleast five people who told me about rust on the mesh. One is asingh.

Here's Tenida talking about that: **www.thinkdigit.com/forum/1520248-post12028.html*


----------



## sukesh1090 (Feb 24, 2012)

^^
may be it is asia-pecific model.which is also separately mentioned in CM website.so then i should coonfirm my order for 400R?


----------



## ico (Feb 24, 2012)

sukesh1090 said:


> ^^
> may be it is asia-pecific model.which is also separately mentioned in CM website.so then i should coonfirm my order for 400R?


yes. Confirm Corsair 400R.

NZXT Tempest Evo is also a good choice if you prefer "looks" and want dust filter for the PSU. But this isn't a big deal. Corsair 400R has pretty huge space for the backplate - that's why I am recommending 400R to you. I'm using CM 212 Evo and Tempest Evo and while installing 212 Evo, I didn't take my motherboard out. Because I didn't take my motherboard out, I had a bit of problem in tightening the backplate from behind with two nuts on the left.

400R has much bigger space, you won't face this problem if you don't like to take the motherboard out for cooler installation.

I thought pictures will be good to illustrate what I am saying. 

*i.imgur.com/VcK1i.jpg

*i.imgur.com/Uaagv.jpg

*i.imgur.com/Noa6K.jpg



Corsair 400R - see the space for backplate [*from TechPowerUp's review*]

*i.imgur.com/knwMm.jpg


----------



## avichandana20000 (Feb 24, 2012)

same is the case for HAF X? GETS RUSTY?


----------



## ico (Feb 24, 2012)

avichandana20000 said:


> same is the case for HAF X? GETS RUSTY?


No issues with HAF. HAF is their top-end series.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Feb 24, 2012)

^^
thank you very much for the help ico.helped me a lot to come out of the dilemma.will confirm 400r tomorrow.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Feb 24, 2012)

^ sorry sukesh. intruding.

how is HAFX comparing to NZXT PHANTOM?


----------



## ico (Feb 24, 2012)

avichandana20000 said:


> ^ sorry sukesh. intruding.
> 
> how is HAFX comparing to NZXT PHANTOM?


HAF X is obviously better. Both are full-towers.

But you see, HAF X is priced at 12K. NZXT Phantom, although a bit too plasticky is a full-tower at mere 7.5K. Bang for the buck.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Feb 24, 2012)

avichandana20000 said:


> ^ sorry sukesh. intruding.
> 
> how is HAFX comparing to NZXT PHANTOM?



its ok bro my job is done.


----------



## Mr. Officer (Feb 25, 2012)

^^so, did you book your 400R already ?


----------



## sukesh1090 (Feb 25, 2012)

will order it today from itdepot.why?


----------



## Mr. Officer (Feb 25, 2012)

^^I was just plain curious as to what will be your final choice, that's all.

BTW, I got my Corsair 400R today [haven't had the chance of opening it though] from flipkart in 04 days from purchase...flipkart has yet again exceeded my expectations, very happy


----------



## The Sorcerer (Feb 25, 2012)

My A70f! Front panel mesh is rusted. Tempest (non evo) front rusted. Someone's antec 300 is also rusted. Elite series are the first to rust within 6 months but that's quality issue.

Anti rust coating only prevents upto a certain level, but those steel mesh eventually rusts, especially if you're in the city and the climate is humid. That's inevitable. 

CM 690II Advance and 400R, can't go wrong with either- but Advance has a GPU card support and e-SATA dock on the top.


----------



## ico (Feb 25, 2012)

^^ Tenida's CM 690II was ~5 months when it rusted.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Feb 25, 2012)

any solution or chemical to prevent it from rusting?


----------



## The Sorcerer (Feb 25, 2012)

^^ Nope. Only con I can think of for such cases that such cases designed to taked anything more than 10.5" should come with a GPU slot support. Other than that, there's nothing much. There's little or no way of bringing anything radically for such cases. Nothing major unless you have a tri slot card, or else 400R all the way.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Feb 25, 2012)

looking at my siggy you may already knowing that i am far away from tri slot card.thanks.
ok guys completed the payment for 400R form itdepot.


----------



## Mr. Officer (Feb 25, 2012)

^^Many congratulations, mate

****OFF TOPIC****

*Any tips for my first PC build w/o assembler*


----------



## nx112 (Feb 25, 2012)

Hey Sukesh Bro ,Congrats for buying a very good Cabinet.
I have seen your siggy ,can you please tell me are you overclocking 6670 to 875 Mhz as the model no. you mentioned for your card has a core clock of 800 mhz.
MSI Global ? Graphics Card - R6670-MD1GD5

The twin frozer Factory overcloked version of 6670 has a core clock of 875 Mhz which is not available anywhere in India.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Feb 25, 2012)

thanks buddy.i myself oced it to 875MHz.the stock speed was 800MHz.


----------

